# Beef Jalapeño Fatty with Jalapeño Poppers



## Swashbuckler BBQ (Oct 20, 2019)

Wanted to do something quick today and noticed an abundance of Bacon and Jalapeños in the fridge, so decided to make some mini fattys.

Mini Fatty:

1lb Ground Beef
1 Pack of Bacon (haven’t gotten around to making my own yet)
Cream Cheese
Extra Sharp Cheddar
Few Jalapeños 

Jalapeño Poppers:

3 Jalapeños 
1/2 Pack of Bacon
Cream Cheese
Extra Sharp Cheddar
The BBQ Rub

While the WSM was heating up to 250, formed the Fattys (4) and Poppers (6), and let them sit in the fridge for probably 15 minutes to firm up a bit.








Let the Poppers run for about 45 minutes at 250 with a few blocks of Pecan.







The Poppers came off first and served as a nice little snack while waiting for the Fattys.







At the 1.5 hour mark the Fattys were reading right at 160 and pulled them off.







And here’s the finished product sliced up!



















In my opinion they turned out really good. Was a nice afternoon snack!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 20, 2019)

I’d agree with your opinion. Those all look great! Wish I had put something like that in to eat while the beef ribs finish.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2019)

Man does all that look tasty, nice job.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 20, 2019)

looks delicous.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 20, 2019)

All looks bangin! Been wanting to make some fatties just haven't had time now we r in hunting season.


----------



## clifish (Oct 20, 2019)

really nice, need to try this.  Hmmm, I do have 2 jars of pickled habenaros in the fridge, I think I might kick the fattie up bit with that.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 20, 2019)

That looks really great! Ive never thought of making a mini fatty ! Ill have to give it a go!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2019)

Me likes, Me likes little baby fatties. Nice done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Swashbuckler BBQ (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks all, appreciate the comments!

I was really happy with how everything turned out. After a hectic week was nice to get some good eats in minimal time.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 21, 2019)

Besides meatloaf. I haven't done a fatty yet. Yours are a inspiration.


----------



## xray (Oct 21, 2019)

Your baby fatties are almost too cute to eat, NOT!!!! I’d destroy one!

They look delicious, very nicely done!

Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2019)

Hell yeah the baby fatties look awesome! Nice job!


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 8, 2019)

Is anyone here on Weight Watchers ? lol. This is not the site to be on to lose weight...


----------



## Swashbuckler BBQ (Nov 8, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Is anyone here on Weight Watchers ? lol. This is not the site to be on to lose weight...



Ain’t that the truth!


----------

